# Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler



## Testpilot (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Experten 

ich habe mal eine Frage zu der Verwendung von stromsparenden Helferlein wie in der Überschrift zu sehen.

Ich beabsichtige mir schnellst möglich folgende Pumpe zu kaufen.
Pumpe

Weiter beabsichtige ich den Einbau einer Drehzahl und Stromspar Option 
Was ich als gelernter Kaufmann nicht verstehe ist der Unterscheid zwischen einem Drehzahlregler und einem Frequenzumrichter.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas helfen .... 
Link zum Frequenzumrichter
Link zum Drehzahlregler


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Servus

Zu deiner Frage nach Leistungsreduzierer kann ich nix beitragen  aber zu deiner Pumpe sehr wohl ....

260 Watt .... sind ein bisserl gar arg viel für 18.000 Liter
Diese hier verbraucht bei gleicher Leistung nur 120 Watt ...

Ich denke den Kaufpreis hast bald herein gespielt ....


----------



## Vampyr (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Hi testpilot,
zum technischen Aspekt kann ich was sagen.
Vorweg eins, nimmt den Frequenzumrichter.

Der Motor wird ein sog. Asynchronmotor sein(lass dich von dem Begriff "Drehstrom" im Artikel nicht verunsichern). Der Läufer dreht also je nach Belastung etwas langsamer als das Drehfeld. Diese Differenz nennt man Schlupf.

Unser "Wechselstrom aus der Dose" hat eine Frequenz von 50Hz. Das heißt, die Spannung(und auch der Strom) wechselt seine Polarität in Form einer Sinuskurve 50 mal pro Sekunde. Diese Frequenz erzeugt im Motor das oben erwähnte Drehfeld, bzw ist für seine Geschwindigkeit verantwortlich.
Hier ist das sehr anschaulich dargestellt. http://georg-andresen.de/asyn.html

Der Frequenzwandler ändert nun die Frequenz des Wechselstroms und damit die Geschwindigkeit des Drehfelds. Ideal für die Drehzahlsteuerung und industriell auch so eingesetzt.

Dieser sog. Drehzahlregler ist nichts anderes als ein Dimmer für Glühlampen. Da gibt es Phasenanschnitts und phasenabschnittsdimmer(darauf gehe ich hier nicht näher ein). Diese Dimmer machen nichts anderes als einen gewissen teil der Sinuskurve nicht durchzulassen. er schneidet die Phase(Schwinung) also an oder ab(vorne oder hinten).
Das Bild eines Phasenabschnittsdimmers bei 50% Leistung würde in etwa so aussehen. Stell dir ne Sinuskurve vor. Sie steigt langsam bis zum Maximum und würde genauso langsam wieder fallen. Der Dimmer lässt aber in dem Moment keinen Strom mehr durch. Die Spannung ist null. bis eine neue Phase mit dem gleichen Spiel beginnt.

Im Motor reicht die Leistung nicht aus den Läufer auf Drehzahl zu halten. Der Schlupf wird reisig, was sich als Drehzahländerung manifestiert. Leider sinkt bei der Methode der Wirkungsgrad des Motors erheblich. Du brauchst fast soviel strom wie im nennbetrieb, bei geringerer Drehzahl.


----------



## JoergK (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

:evil jetzt hatte ich eine Antwort geschreiben, auf einmal war alles weg...:crazy

also nochmal...

Prinzipiell hat Vampyr recht, der FU ist in jedem Fall vorzuziehen.

Der Dimmer ist 'ne Krücke. Mit der Drehzahlveränderung veränderst Du auch die Leistung, die Pumpe verliert Kraft.
Läuft sie langsam, kann sie (ewas überspitzt  ) von 'ner Fadenalge blockiert werden.

Moderne FU's gleichen diesen Kraftverlust aus, der Motor hat über einen recht weiten Drehzahlbereich annähernd die gleiche Kraft.

Aber Vorsicht: die gewählte Pumpe hat keinen Drehstrommotor (3-Phasig), wie in dem Link als Beispiel gezeigt.

Das ist ein 1-phasiger Motor mit Anlaufkondensator.
Da wird das mit dem FU schon kritischer bis ganz unmöglich, kommt auf den Motor an, auch nicht jeder FU kann das.

Der Invertek-FU kann es allerdings 

Hier noch die Info vom Distributor, falls Du das noch nicht hast, da findest Du einiges mehr.

Die von Helmut angesprochene OASE-Pumpe kann weder mit dem FU, noch mit dem Dimmer betrieben werden.
Die hat einen Servomotor, der brauch einen speziellen Servoregler

Trotzdem halte ich dieese Oase-Pumpe mit dem dazu passenden Regler
für die beste Lösung (für einen Kaufmann...1 )


Gruß Jörg
(nach Dikat verreist...)


----------



## Testpilot (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

@ Helmut

Die OASE Pumpe schaft aber bei 1,5 Meter Höhe, so wie es bei meinem Filter leider der Fall ist, nur noch 9000 ltr die Stunde. Das ist mir bei einem Teich mit über 20.000 ltr einfach zu wenig.
Die Performance hingegen  knappe 15000 ltr was ich an Wassermenge auch schon grenzwertig finde bei der Teichgröße.

@ Technikerfraktion

Also Frequenzumrichter in der Bucht ergattern ..... ich werde mich bemühen


----------



## Vampyr (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*



> Aber Vorsicht: die gewählte Pumpe hat keinen Drehstrommotor (3-Phasig), wie in dem Link als Beispiel gezeigt.
> 
> Das ist ein 1-phasiger Motor mit Anlaufkondensator.
> Da wird das mit dem FU schon kritischer bis ganz unmöglich, kommt auf den Motor an, auch nicht jeder FU kann das.



Darum ja die Bemerkung, dass er sich davon nicht irritieren lassen soll. Wechselstromasynchronmotoren mit Anlaufkondensator sind mit der Drehstromvariante identisch bis auf den Punkt, dass er nur 2 Statt 3 Polpaare hat und so kein Drehsinn vorgegeben ist. Diesen gibt der Kondensator vor.
Ein solcher Motor ist für den FU kein problem, wenn man ihn nicht mit 10% Drehzahl anlaufen lässt sondern erst mit voller Drehzahl anlaufen lässt und dann runterregelt.

Problematischer könnte es bei Drehstrommotoren werden, die die 3 Phase über die Phasenverschiebung des Kondensators erzeugen. Wobei der C ja immer ne Phasenverschiebung von 90° hat, also dürfte der Phasenwinkel auch keine Probleme bereiten. In wiefern man die Kapazität der Frequenz anpassen muss oder ob man das muss, müsste ich mal durchrechnen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Hallo Testpilot,..

ein FU (Frequenzumrichter)  für den Gartenteich ??

Was hast du denn damit GENAUER vor,..

wenn du unbedingt soviel Leistung willst, dann brauchst du eh maximale "Power",.. 

guck dir z.B. mal folgende Pumpe an, Messner-Pumpe die hat aber auch entsprechenden starken Drehzahlsteller D Dimmer) im Zubehör

ich würde bei solchen Extrem-Anwendungen lieber immer 2 Pumpen einplanen.
und generell lieber auf eine "sparsammere" Pumpe wie die X-Serie LINK setzen,.
aber da können dir erfahrendere KOIaner mehr sagen

Ich plätscher hier (Null-Fische-Null-Koi) mit 60 Watt rum,.. bei 14.000 Liter 
ja,..schon klar, ich habe ja auch keine Fisch-Teich 

mfG.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Servus Timo



> ich würde bei solchen Extrem-Anwendungen lieber immer 2 Pumpen einplanen


Da muß ich Micha recht geben ... schon für den Fall wenn mal eine Pumpe den Geist aufgibt 

[OT]Schade das du nicht in Schwerkraft dein __ Filtersystem geplant hast [/OT]


----------



## cpausb (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Hallo Testpilot,

der von dir angeführte FU ist nur für 3-phasige Motore, also schon mal nix für deine Pumpe. Es gibt aber auch welche für Wechselstromantriebe.

Ein Drehzahlsteller stellt nur die eingestellte Drehzahl und schluß ist. Ein Frequenzumrichter regelt nach und bietet unter umständen noch viele ander Möglichkeiten (z.B. Anlaufstrombegrenzung, Kennlinieneingabe, Drehmomentanhebung bei niedriger Drehzahl, digitale Ein- und Audgänge und vieles mehr) daher auch der wesentlich höhere Preis.

Warum willst du einen FU oder Drehzahlsteller einbauen ?? Weniger Strom verbrauchst du damit nicht wirklich (wenn überhaupt nur marginal).
Deine Pumpe ist zwar im Vergleich zu anderen recht preiswert, aber durch den wesentlich höheren Stromverbrauch wird sie langfristig sogar teuerer.

Wie wär's denn mit der ECO 16000 von Oase

die pumpt höher und hat eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme als deine von dir gewählte Pumpe.

Mit bestem GRuß
Chester


----------



## JoergK (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Hi Chester,

so einiges stimmt aber nicht, was Du da schreibst.



cpausb schrieb:


> .....der von dir angeführte FU ist nur für 3-phasige Motore, also schon mal nix für deine Pumpe....



Falsch!
Die Invertek ODE1-FU's können sehr wohl 230V1Ph
Guckst Du in meinem Link weiter unten...



cpausb schrieb:


> ....Weniger Strom verbrauchst du damit nicht wirklich...



Falsch!
Natürlich sparst Du recht viel Energie, wenn die Pumpe nur die Leistung bringt, die tatsächlich benötigt wird.

Guckst Du ebenfalls Link aus Beitrag weiter unten.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Testpilot (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Also noch einmal.



 Ich habe ein Teilschwerkraftfilter, dass ist nun einmal so, ließ sich bautechnisch nicht anders gestalten 


 Ich muss 1,20 Meter hoch (gerade nachgemessen)


 Ausreichend Wasser in diese Höhe zu pumpen kostet nur einmal Energie das wird mit einer Stromsparpumpe nichts werden. Vom roten teuren Teufel mal abgesehen aber so eine Investition steht außer Frage 


 Da der Teich neu ist und ichnicht Recht weiss was da an Filtertechnik und Anforderungen sich noch ergeben werden, möchte ich Einfluss auf die Laufeigenschaften der Pumpe nehmen können. Thema Nachtabsenkung etc. Wenn ich dadurch Energie einspare um so besser.


Fische kommen da sowieso erst nächstes Jahr rein da ich den angrenzenden Pflanzenteich noch nicht fertig habe 


Wenn an der Pumpe mal ein defekt auftreten sollte, kauf ich ne neue 


Die von euch vorgeschlagenen Pumpen verbrauchen zwar weniger Strom,  liefer im gleichem Zug aber weniger Wasser in die benötigte Höhe .... leider

@ Technikerfraktion

Jetzt verwirrt mich nicht wieder, ich war gerade dabei zu glauben das ich es verstehe


----------



## Vampyr (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Das Thema ist ja nicht ganz einfach, wenn man teif in die Materie geht. Meine Angaben bezogen sich z.B. nur auf Asynchronmotoren, wobei es auch noch einige andere bauformen gibt, die zum Teil auch eingesetzt werden (wenn auch sehr selten).

Das was in meinem ersten Beitrag steht, langt völlig für deine Anwendung. Solltest du dich nicht für die Variante mit mehreren Pumpen entscheiden.
Wichtig ist, dass ein Dimmer erheblich Drehmoment kostet und so die Pumpe schnell mal verstopfen kann. Ebenfalls arbeitet sie "gedimmt" sehr unwirschaftlich. Der FU reduziert die Drehzahl des Drehfeldes, sodass du auch deine förderhöhe behälst. Schnickschnack wie "z.B. Anlaufstrombegrenzung, Kennlinieneingabe, Drehmomentanhebung bei niedriger Drehzahl, digitale Ein- und Audgänge und vieles mehr". brauchst du nicht.

Der Anlaufstrom bei langsamerem Motor ist geringer als bei voller Drehzahl und da wird auch keine Strombegrenzung benötigt(zumindest in der Leistungsklasse, die am Teich eingesetzt wird). Drehmomentanhebung bei niedriger Drehzahl ist Motortechnisch garnicht möglich.

Sollte dich die technische Seite noch weiter interessieren, kann ich dir die oben verlinkte Seite von Georg Andresen wärmstens empfehlen. Du kannst auch gerne fragen. Es ist keine Schande E-Technik nicht sofort zu verstehen (trifft auf etwa 95% meines Studiengangs zu). Ich werde mich bemühen, es dann so zu erklären, dass man es auch als als nicht-e-techniker versteht.

edit: du kannst an nen 3-Phasen FU auch eine oder mehrere einphasige Pumpen hängen. Kein Problem.


----------



## JoergK (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*



Vampyr schrieb:


> .....edit: du kannst an nen 3-Phasen FU auch eine oder mehrere einphasige Pumpen hängen. Kein Problem.



aber nur, wenn's der FU auch weiss !

Das Problem ist, daß ein 'normaler' 3-Phasen-Fu ständig überprüft,
ob alle 3 Phasen gleichmäßig arbeiten.
Ist das nicht der Fall, (weil der Einphasenmotor halt nur eine hat ) geht er sofort auf Störung.

Wenn, dann musst Du 3 gleiche Pumpen an die 3 Phasen anschliesse....

Bei FU's für 1-Ph-Verbraucher kann man das mit 'nem Parameter einstellen, dann weiss die Kiste, daß nur eine Phase überwacht wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## cpausb (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

@ JoergK

... hast recht; hatte deinen Link übersehen. Bei uns inder Firma gibt's halt nur 3 phasige FUs, mal mit 1 oder 3 phasiger Einspeisung. Habe da wohl was verwechselt....

... das mit der Leistungseinsparung ist sonne Sache, der FU verbraucht auch Leistung und der Wirkungsgrad des FUs ist oft auch Preisabhängig; den ganzen Schnickschnack den ein FU hat braucht man hier natürlich nicht, bezahlt man aber trotzdem mit. Ich glaube also nicht, daß es die Optimale Lösung mit einem FU ist...

Gruß
Chester


----------



## Testpilot (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

Die FU gehen aber für teilweise echt kleines Geld in der Bucht weg. Die haben dann natürlich nicht den von Dir angesprochenen Schnickschnack, aber die brauch man am Teich ja nun auch nicht umbedingt.


----------



## Vampyr (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

wie gesagt, braucht man nichts von dem Schnickschnack.
das teil muss lediglich die Frequenz entsprechend anpassen und dem Motor den Strom liefern, den er benötigt. Alles andere Wie Strombegrenzung mach der Motor von selbst.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*

bei 20.000 Litern,..  macht das wirklich Sinn ??? 

mfg


----------



## koifischfan (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Frequenzumrichter vs Drehzahlregler*



> Die OASE Pumpe schaft aber bei 1,5 Meter Höhe, so wie es bei meinem Filter leider der Fall ist, nur noch 9000 ltr die Stunde. Das ist mir bei einem Teich mit über 20.000 ltr einfach zu wenig.


Warum eigentlich, ist doch etwa 1:2.


----------

